# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Hyranden: The Eastern Lands by TheRedEpic

## arsheesh

*Map*



*Created in: Photoshop*

*Review*
TheRedEpic (aka Jared Blando) is one our professional artists and his work is of the highest caliber.  So it is somewhat of an enigma how this will be the first of his maps that we have featured here at the Guild.  In any event, this is a beautiful, lovingly detailed piece which should serve to inspire anyone who loves maps.  Jared thanks for sharing your work with the community, the Guild is a richer place for it.




> I haven't posted for a while since i've been extremely busy with work, both personal and professional. However, for GenCon this year, i have recently finished my second map of Hyranden, this time of the East. I had a blast with this one, and it will be my showpiece for the show, so if you are coming please come by and pick one up! They are 24x30 Inches, so quite large The map is Extremely detailed, but unfortunately i can't really fit it up here in it full glory.


*Original threads*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread.

----------


## vorropohaiah

pretty nice  :Wink:  

lovely stuff!

----------


## - Max -

Very well deserved Jared, that's an amazing piece, love it!

----------


## Londonsmee

Love the liitle detail points here and there and the gold mark. Well done  :-)

----------


## a2area

gawgeous  :Very Happy:    you have a full scale version of this one??

----------


## Ildrako

its beautiful

----------


## Freehand 5.5

great design
I'd love to have a biger version. There are many things not readable in this resolution.

----------


## D&Dlover9899

I love the detail.  A clearer picture would be great though.

----------


## ravells

Such beautiful atmosphere in this one. A true stunner.

----------


## Iggy

Absolutely professional quality. Highly awesome work.

----------


## Orkogo

Awesome! I'd like to walk in these lands!

----------


## Amatiel1

_Amazing work. As someone relatively new to the site I've been very impressed._

----------


## Thtb

I'm about to commision a map, I hope I get such a awesome design as this : ) - I especially like the lake with the mountain/spire next to it.

----------


## The Flanston

Stunned delighted and daunted all at the same time! 

The amount of skill and effort is astonishing  :Smile:

----------


## Veluux

So well done. Absolutely love it. 

My favorite detail is the fold marks. Just awesome! That kind of detail on an aged/crinkled parchment paper would be the ultimate realism combo.

----------


## VonShreddy

This was the first map I viewed when I got tired of the never ending deviant art search and did it ever BLOW my mind!

----------


## Almajis

Great map. I love the details.

----------


## nikwriter

Wow, that's a great map!  I like all these maps I'm seeing with faction crests/emblems to give it a really palpable life.

----------


## Dandalian

really nice

----------


## Isil Telperion

How long? I mean, the hours behind this... 
Its beautiful, but it must take a lot of work to do something like this. No two mountains alike. Individual shadows to each. The amount of details... Beautiful...

----------


## TheRedEpic

Hey, Thanks for all the comments guys! It took many man hours to do, mostly since it was such a massive file, 1.2 gigs or soemthing, and so my computer was struggling to keep up with all the layers. I paint in all of the mountains and such, its just my technique for my personal work :Smile:

----------


## Norkweylan

Truly impressive!

----------


## Brendo

The best map that I ever seen! Complex and beautiful!

----------


## AlanyaMike

that's just amazing work Sir  :Smile:

----------


## Sylkin

I like it
it's look like a 3d isometric map

----------


## ponks

Great map!

----------


## Caenwyr

Hi all! Maybe it's just me, but the finished map thread link doesn't seem to be working! Could be interesting though for all those that wish to visit the page and give TRE the rep he deserves!

----------


## RaviB

All I can say is, WOW!

----------


## ayaella

I love it, the amount of detail that was included in this made my jaw drop. I wish I had your skills.

----------

